

Infinit is a new simple file sharing app for OSX, using P2P - jbk
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/17/infinit/

======
SnowLprd
Another centralized service, sadly. I've decided that whenever possible, I
will seek out decentralized solutions instead.

Looking for a decentralized, peer-to-peer file sharing and synchronization
solution? I've been using BitTorrent Sync as a replacement for Dropbox, and so
far I've been very pleased with it. Unlimited storage, no 3rd-party servers
involved, and less CPU usage and UI lag than Dropbox. Did I mention that it's
free? Check it out:
[http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync.html](http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync.html)

~~~
wslh
This is my list of P2P managed file transfer (and counting):

ShareFest: [http://www.sharefest.me/](http://www.sharefest.me/) and
[https://github.com/peer5/sharefest](https://github.com/peer5/sharefest)

[https://www.getshareapp.com/v2](https://www.getshareapp.com/v2)

[http://www.jetbytes.com](http://www.jetbytes.com)

[http://host03.pipebytes.com/](http://host03.pipebytes.com/)

[http://www.filesovermiles.com/](http://www.filesovermiles.com/)

Similar thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5998630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5998630)

------
nwh
There was an extremely similar attempt at this, worml [1] that failed
dismally. While pretty enough, they never quite got the NAT transversal stuff
nailed, so it looks like files are just uploaded in the clear to their server.
Of course that's not mentioned on their website, but it's the behaviour I've
previously observed.

[1]: [http://plantbasedapps.com/](http://plantbasedapps.com/)

------
M4v3R
Sucks that it's still in a private beta. I wonder how long it takes for them
to accept your invitation.

Also, for it would probably benefit from (if it already doesn't do it) giving
some invitations so I can invite my friends to test it and use it. Otherwise I
will not have anyone to test this with.

~~~
pwperl
Disclaimer: I work for Infinit. Invitations will start being sent out in the
next day or so. Each invitation comes with 3 invites so that you can begin
sharing files with your friends. If you need more you can email support AT
infinit DT io and we'll increase the number for you.

~~~
porsupah
Might you have some idea of whenabouts Windows support will be arriving? I
spend almost all my time with OS X, but some of the project partners are more
Windows-based.

~~~
pwperl
We're currently working on Windows. It should be done in a couple of months.
In parallel, we're really making sure that the OS X application is solid. It's
clear that this could be a constraint, but we'll do everything we can to push
something out as soon as possible.

~~~
porsupah
That's very good to hear! Thank you. Certainly, the current OS X offering does
look beautifully refined - as simple as it ought to be, for the user, despite
all the magic underneath.

